# Homemade ice cream- custard base vs. non-custard?



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Most of the recipes I'm finding call for making a custard base by heating the milk and then beating/mixing it into the egg yolks. I'd prefer not to heat my raw milk and I'm fine with raw egg yolks. Is there a big difference in taste/texture between the "cooked" custard ice cream and just adding egg yolks to the milk?


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

This is the recipe I use for chocolate ice cream. We just pour into the ice cream maker, no heating anything.
1 cup whole milk
1/2 cup chocolate syrup (we make this from scratch and store in the fridge)
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups heavy cream

Comes out great!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Flipping through my ice cream book (from 1972), some recipes cook the eggs and some don't. Some don't have eggs at all. There is a taste difference, but it is a matter of preference. Historically, the difference between vanilla and french vanilla was the eggs.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

For the egg yolks to thicken the custard properly and give it that silky, rich texture you want from a custard base, it has to be cooked.

I have seen one or two Philadelphia style ice creams (traditionally eggless) that have 1 egg in them to emulsify it and make it smoother, but for a real custard ice cream, it has to be cooked--egg yolk doesn't thicken unless it's cooked.

If you don't want to heat your milk, you'll have to go with an eggless ice-cream.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmm, I wonder if I could just heat a cup or so and make a egg-rich custard, cool and add to the rest of the milk. I might give that a try. I'm making strawberry ice cream for dh and I want it to taste good but also have the raw milk benefits. He doesn't like to drink it, says it's too creamy???


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

This is the recipe my grandmother always made, and it does exactly that (heat some of the milk add some cold). So far as I know, this is the only recipe she made (regularly), it was so popular.

1 qt milk
2 c sugar
1/4 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
4 eggs
1 Tbs vanilla
1 1/2 qts light cream or half and half

Scald milk. Mix sugar, flour and salt. Add enough hot milk to sugar-flour mixture to make a thin paste. Stire paste into hot milk. Cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens slightly, about 15 minutes.

Add hot mixture gradually to beaten eggs and cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens slightly, about 2 minutes.

Cool quickly in refrigerator. Do not allow to cool at room temperature.

Add vanilla and cream to cooled mixture. Pour into 1 gallon freezer can.

The Strawberry variation for this recipe reads: Omit 3 c light cream. Add 1 qt washed and hulled berries which have been mashed and sweetened with 1/2 c additional sugar. Add a few drops of red food color if you wish.

***

Reading this, you shouldn't need to heat the whole qt of milk. Half of it should do fine. Your ice cream container probably won't hold a gallon, but you can freeze it in batches. It should keep in the fridge a couple days since the eggs are cooked.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
This is the recipe my grandmother always made, and it does exactly that (heat some of the milk add some cold). So far as I know, this is the only recipe she made (regularly), it was so popular.

That sounds really yummy. I think I might try it with arrowroot instead of flour.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
The Strawberry variation for this recipe reads: Omit 3 c light cream. Add 1 qt washed and hulled berries which have been mashed and sweetened with 1/2 c additional sugar. Add a few drops of red food color if you wish.

So if I make strawberry then I only use 3 c of cream (omitting 3 c.)? Just checking to see if I read that right. I'll probably skip the red food coloring







DH gets plenty of artifical coloring all on his own.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
So if I make strawberry then I only use 3 c of cream (omitting 3 c.)? Just checking to see if I read that right.

That's how I read it, too.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I use raw egg yolks in mine and find the texture to be much smoother and richer from the few times I left them out. Plus, it's so good for you that way.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

More recipes, please! I need to make ice cream tomorrow.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
More recipes, please! I need to make ice cream tomorrow.









What flavor are you looking for?

I spent the afternoon looking for ice cream recipes that didn't use sugar. Found several that use maple or honey. So I'm going for a Maple Butter-Pecan myself. I found a Honey-Lavendar too that looked yummy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got freshly picked raspberries and strawberries I need to do something with. The chocolate recipe above sounds good, maybe I could add the raspberries, mmmmm. I just found a good chocolate syrup recipe using maple syrup on recipezaar.

I'm looking for quick and easy recipes with some variety - I've mastered vanilla







. I got a kitchenaid attachment for my bday and want to make the most of it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I've got recipes for a Raspberry Ice cream, Strawberry Frost (labeled as a cross between ice cream and sherbet), and a Strawberry Sherbet in my book here (just looking at the berries).

The one I'm eyeing is the Rhubarb Ice Cream.

If you pop over to Epicurious, they've got dozens of fabulous sounding (and unusual) ice creams... Coffee Molasses caught my eye, as did Cinnamon-Clove, Litchi (Lychee) 5-spice, Lemongrass Sorbet, etc... And since people will usually leave reviews, it's an easy way to find out whether a recipe is worth making.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I've got freshly picked raspberries and strawberries I need to do something with. The chocolate recipe above sounds good, maybe I could add the raspberries, mmmmm. I just found a good chocolate syrup recipe using maple syrup on recipezaar.

I'm looking for quick and easy recipes with some variety - I've mastered vanilla







. I got a kitchenaid attachment for my bday and want to make the most of it.

Oooh, chocolate-raspberry sounds awesome! Our raspberries have no flavor or sweetness this year, maybe because we transplanted them? Anyway, it's very disappointing because we love them but I refuse to pay the rediculous amounts they're sold for.

I think I'll go hunting for some sort of blackberry-something recipe. Blackberry season is coming soon and since our raspberries were a let down and the blueberries were mostly lost in a late freeze, blackberries may be the berry of the summer.

Here's a recipe for raspberry sorbet using egg whites. You could make strawberry ice cream (using the yolks) and raspberry sorbet with the leftover whites.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, gals! I'll check out epicurious. Cristeen, what ice cream book do you have?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Thanks, gals! I'll check out epicurious. Cristeen, what ice cream book do you have?

It's called Homemade Ice Cream and Cake by the editors of Farm Journal, copyright 1972. So it's from before corn syrup replaced sugar in most recipes. I love to collect old cookbooks for that exact reason (they used less sugar back then, too).


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

The Maple-Walnut ice cream from the Gourmet cookbook is yummy! Might be on the epicurious site.

Ah yes:
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/re...s/views/104909


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
The Maple-Walnut ice cream from the Gourmet cookbook is yummy! Might be on the epicurious site.

I've got the Maple Pecan one in the fridge cooling right now.

DH sure is getting a treat tonight!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I made the chocolate raspberry today. Pretty good, but next time I'll add more chocolate and mascerate the raspberries longer.

My bowl's back in the freezer for a new batch tomorrow. Hmm...what'll it be?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I made the chocolate raspberry today. Pretty good, but next time I'll add more chocolate and mascerate the raspberries longer.

I have a Double Chocolate and a German Chocolate recipe here if you'd like either.

I need to go churn mine.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I have a Double Chocolate and a German Chocolate recipe here if you'd like either.

I need to go churn mine.

Sure! I'll take any recipes you're willing to type out! The raspberry and strawberry ones would be great, too.

Thanks, it's like I have an ice cream buddy.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I can be an ice cream buddy!

The Maple Butter-Pecan was fabulous. I totally could have had it without the pecans, too. Next time I may just make the custard part. I could go either way with it.









Most of these recipes seem to make a gallon.







: If you tell me what size your machine is I have a program that will recalculate the amounts needed.

Double Chocolate
1 1/2 c sugar
1 Tbs flour
1/4 tsp salt
2 c milk
4 eggs
3 squares unsweetened chocolate, melted
2 c heavy cream
1 Tbs vanilla
2 squares semisweet chocolate, chopped (chocolate chips should do fine)

Combine sugar, flour and salt. Gradually stir in milk. Add eggs. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens. Stir in melted chocolate. Cool.

Add cream and vanilla. Pour into 1 gallon freezer. Freeze until mushy. Add chopped chocolate. Continue to freeze.

-----

German Chocolate
2 c milk
1 stick cinnamon
6 squares sweet cooking chocolate, grated (milk chocolate? Mexican chocolate would probably be good too)
3 eggs, separated
1 1/2 c sugar
dash of salt
2 Tbs vanilla
1 quart light cream
2 c milk

Scald 2 c milk, cinnamon and chocolate in a double boiler. Meanwhile beat egg whites until frothy. Gradually beat in 3/4 c sugar. Set aside.

Beat egg yolks, remaining 3/4 c sugar and salt together until liht. Slowly stir egg yolk mixture into scalded milk. Cook, stirring constantly, until mixture coats spoon, about 5 minutes.

Remove from heat. Strain. Add egg whites and mix well. Add remaining ingredients. Chill. Freeze.

---

I'll try to get you the berry recipes tomorrow. It's late and I'm tired.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I actually made an amazing frozen yogurt with strawberries.

You put 6 cups of whole milk yogurt in cheesecloth and a strainer over a bowl and put in the fridge for 6 hours. Mascerate 1 pint of strawberries with 1/4 cup sugar for 2 hours. Mix liquid from strawberries and yogurt together in a big bowl with another 1/2 cup of sugar (or less) and an optional 1 tsp of vanilla. Let sit for an hour. (I got impatient and didn't do so and if you're not going to freeze it overnight you probably don't have to either). Then add to your ice cream maker. During last 5 min add strawberries.

It's really amazing the tang of the yogurt, the sweetness of the strawberries. You can make vanilla by just mixing up to 3/4 cup sugar with 1 tsp of vanilla and drained yogurt.

This is from 101cookbooks.com and David Leibowitz's new ice cream book.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I made my strawberry ice cream last night and it was delish! I decided not to cook or heat anything and ened up combining a few recipes. Here's what I did for approx. one quart of mix:

1.5 pints strawberries
1.5 c. sugar; I used 1/2 c. white, 1/2 c. maple syrup granules, 1/4 c. powdered- all the sugar left in the house (too much in my opinion but wanted to make sure dh liked it as well)
1 T. fresh lemon juice
Puree in food processor and let sit for two hours.
Then I added 4 pastured egg yolks and as much of the 3 c. raw cream/milk mixture (whatever came off the top of my jug when I poured it out







) as I thought would fit in the food processor without making a mess. Ran the food processor for a minute to mix and whip in some extra air. I forgot to add vanilla (1 tsp, I believe).

I'll definitely make it again but with less sugar. There's just a hint of maple undertone so I don't think I'd use any more of that, maybe some honey next time? I think I'll also try it with some kefir or yogurt.

I'm going hunting for a spiced chai ice cream recipe so if anyone has any suggestions I'd definitely like to see them.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
I'm going hunting for a spiced chai ice cream recipe so if anyone has any suggestions I'd definitely like to see them.

I've made a chai custard before... let me look it up real quick.

I'd pick a basic recipe for vanilla ice cream that I like and add this for the flavor.

-----
I used a black tea for it, but have since learned that red tastes just as full-bodied and doesn't have the caffeine. When I used black, I couldn't eat it after dinner or the caffeine would keep me up at night.









This was the spice mix for 2 c of milk/cream and 4 egg yolks:
1 Tb loose black tea (about 3 tea bags)
6 whole cloves
1 piece star anise
2 whole allspice berries
4 white peppercorns
8 green cardamom pods
1/2 inch peeled fresh ginger, thickly sliced
6 inches cinnamon stick
1 teaspoon molasses

Place the spices in the milk, bring slowly to a boil. Remove from heat and allow to steep at least 1 hour. Strain.

Alternately, for Chai Bread Pudding I steep the spices in water, then reduce it down to about 2 Tbs and add that to the mix. Not sure how well that would work for ice cream...

-----

If you want to do a full quart of milk, I'd double the spices, steep in 2 cups milk and add the other 2 cups after it's strained.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I know this has turned to recipies, but I thought I would share my opinion between the two types. I have made both and prefer the recipies with the cooked egg yolks v.s. the no egg type. The custard type just stays nice and creamy and easier to get out of the container once totally frozen. I have found that the no custard type gets hard as a rock and crystally once in the freezer for a day.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
I know this has turned to recipies, but I thought I would share my opinion between the two types. I have made both and prefer the recipies with the cooked egg yolks v.s. the no egg type. The custard type just stays nice and creamy and easier to get out of the container once totally frozen. I have found that the no custard type gets hard as a rock and crystally once in the freezer for a day.

Funny, I was just going to post about this Sorry we hijacked your thread Rachel! But, yes, this is true. The strawberry sorbet I made the other day is rock hard right out of the freezer, I have to let it thaw a little bit before I can scoop it.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Funny, I was just going to post about this Sorry we hijacked your thread Rachel! But, yes, this is true. The strawberry sorbet I made the other day is rock hard right out of the freezer, I have to let it thaw a little bit before I can scoop it.

No problem! I answered my own question last night (raw egg yolks blended/whipped into the milk makes for a very creamy, smooth, and soft ice cream) so I'm eager to get more ice cream ideas now. I'm actually trading some raw milk ice cream with a neighbor for her awesome pastured eggs.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Alternately, for Chai Bread Pudding I steep the spices in water, then reduce it down to about 2 Tbs and add that to the mix. Not sure how well that would work for ice cream...

I found a recipe online that required steeping 6 teabags in 1 c. water then reducing to a few T., very similar so I think that would work for ice cream as well. There was also a lavender-honey recipe that sounded delicious (only a few T. of honey, too).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I made a strawberry frozen yogurt the other day - it turned out pretty well. Today is a cherry chip ice cream recipe - here: http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/rec...cia31009.shtml

made with eggs but no cooking! I'm still thinking about the Maple Pecan, think I could make that without cooking, too? I'll see how creamy today's batch comes out, I guess that would answer my question.

These recipes make a couple of yogurt containers full, so I'm making a nice stash for my freezer.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
made with eggs but no cooking! I'm still thinking about the Maple Pecan, think I could make that without cooking, too? I'll see how creamy today's batch comes out, I guess that would answer my question.

I think that'd be a matter of preference. I like the texture of the cooked ones, so that's what I make.

I made Honey Lavender Blueberry last night. Yum. I make sure we eat all of one batch before I make another... otherwise I wind up with 10 partial containers of ice cream in the freezer and no room for anything else.

I still owe you some recipes. Let me find my book.

*Raspberry Ice Cream*
5 eggs
2 c sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 quart cream
1 Tbs vanilla
20 oz. frozen raspberries, thawed
Milk

Beat eggs until light . Gradually add sugar and salt. Add cream, vanilla and raspberries. Add enough milk to make 3 quarts. Freeze. Makes 1 gallon.

*Strawberry Frost*
1 quart strawberries
1/4 c unsweetened applesauce
1 c sugar
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/4 c cold water
3/4 c boiling water

Puree strawberries (should make roughly 1 3/4 c). Add applesauce and sugar. Soften gelatin in cold water. Dissolve in boiling water; add to fruit mixture and blend. Pour into 2 quart freezer can. Makes 1 1/2 quarts.

_Variations:_
Raspberry/Blackberry/Cherry - use 1 1/4 c raspberry puree and 3/4 c applesauce
Blueberry - use 1 1/2 c blueberry puree, 1/2 c applesauce, add 1 tsp lemon juice
Peach - use 1 3/4 c peach puree and 1/4 c applesauce

*Strawberry Sherbet*
4 qts fresh strawberries, sliced
4 c sugar
2 2/3 c milk (or water)
2/3 c orange juice
1/8 tsp cinnamon

Mix strawberries and sugar; let stand until juicy (about 1 1/2 hours). Mash or puree. Strain out seeds (optional). Add milk, orange juice and cinnamon. mix well. Pour into 1 gallon freezer can. Makes about 1 gallon.

*Cantaloupe Melbet*
3 c cantaloupe puree (about 1 cantaloupe)
3/4 c sugar
1 Tbs lemon juice
1/8 tsp salt
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/4 c cool water

Mix cantaloupe, sugar, lemon and salt. Soften elatin in cool water 5 minutes; then dissolve by heating over boiling water (double boiler). Add cantaloupe mixture slowly to gelatin, stirring while adding. Pour into 2 qt freezer. Makes about 1 quart.
*
Surprise Strawberry Sherbet*
1 pint fresh strawberries, sliced
1/4 c sugar
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1 1/2 c buttermilk
1/2 c sugar
2 Tbs lemon juice

Combine strawberries and the 1/4 c sugar and mash well. Let stand 10 minutes then strain off 1/3 c juice. Set aside remaining berries. Soften gelatin in the juice. Dissolve over hot water. Add to buttermilk along with the remaining crushed berries, 1/2 c sugar and lemon juice, stirring well to dissolve. Freeze. Makes 6-8 servings.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

You are awesome, cristeen, thank you !!!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Last night I adapted the Honey-Lavender and the Maple-Butter Pecan to make a Honey-Cinnamon Walnut.









The texture on the honey ice creams comes out so beautiful! Even after sitting in the freezer for days, when most ice creams (even commercial ones) turn rock hard, the honey ice cream is still scoopable.


----------



## Zadee (Oct 20, 2006)

Strawberry sorbet:

http://toomuchmint.blogspot.com/2007...ry-sorbet.html

I am too lazy to make custard bases usually. I am a fan of just whipping up a little at a time, thus avoiding the freezer issues.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I made dd an ice cream cake for her birthday. I use a basic custard recipe for all flavors. I find that using half cream and half whole milk, 4 eggs is the perfect combination. I made an oreo cookie crust (I know, but it's her birthday) and then oreo ice cream on the bottom, milk chocolate ice cream as a second layer, a very thin layer of vanilla on top so we could write on it. It turned out so wonderful. The ice cream was so smooth that it didn't need that 10min thaw out period they usually do.


----------

